# Border Patrol Agent Leopoldo Cavazos, Jr.



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*Leopoldo Cavazos, Jr.*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Friday, July 6, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 29
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 7/6/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent Leopoldo Cavazos succumbed to injuries sustained in an ATV accident while on patrol near Ft. Hancock, Texas.

He was patrolling an area along the border fence, approximately a half mile from the port of entry, when the accident occurred.

Agent Cavazos had served with the United States Border Patrol for six years. He is survived by his expectant wife and two daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Border Patrol Michael Fisher
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21330-border-patrol-agent-leopoldo-cavazos-jr#ixzz203JA2mmY​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP sir


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Cavazos


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sir


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

RIP sir


----------

